# Who Is This Outbacker?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That's my husband of course.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Yum


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome pic. I struggle keeping 12 cold while camping.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Kevin (Calvin & Hobbes) finally upgraded his Storage space! The NorthEast Outbackers thank you!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

And to think I thougth I had a lot of beer choices here in the NW. WOW...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Notice anything?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Notice anything?


Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oh, For the Love of...... 







......


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

i must ask i understand the beer thing im CANADIAN but i don t get the


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prankster said:


> i must ask i understand the beer thing im CANADIAN but i don t get the


You owe it to yourself to come to a N'East Rally.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Oh, For the Love of......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...warms the heart, doesn't it ?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...








[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...








[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...
[/quote]

Whew....that was close. Thanks for covering for me. I'll know better in the future.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...








[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...
[/quote]

Whew....that was close. Thanks for covering for me. I'll know better in the future.
[/quote]
I know. I know. The danger was real but it is my good fortune to have an inside track which I am pleased to use for the greater good. Don't mention it, my friend. <tho' it may be reasonable, at some future time, for you to recall this moment when threats are made by that certain neighboring individual who shall remain nameless...







>


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

prankster said:


> i must ask i understand the beer thing im CANADIAN but i don t get the










is a resident at the Wolfwood estate (some would say a mere walking stick/staff, but we Outbackers know better - right Eric?







)







was left at home when Judi and Kath went on their Africa safari in July. Not wanting







to feel left out, arrangements were made for







to have a grand adventure of her own while they were gone. Click here to see the adventure of







. Be forewarned, you'll need some time and if you're enjoying a beverage at the time you may end up snorting it all over your keyboard.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...








[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...
[/quote]

Whew....that was close. Thanks for covering for me. I'll know better in the future.
[/quote]
I know. I know. The danger was real but it is my good fortune to have an inside track which I am pleased to use for the greater good. Don't mention it, my friend. <tho' it may be reasonable, at some future time, for you to recall this moment when threats are made by that certain neighboring individual who shall remain nameless...







>
[/quote]

I know NOTHING about "Stuff" and a lot of "SPACE"....NOTHING!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...








[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...
[/quote]

Whew....that was close. Thanks for covering for me. I'll know better in the future.
[/quote]
I know. I know. The danger was real but it is my good fortune to have an inside track which I am pleased to use for the greater good. Don't mention it, my friend. <tho' it may be reasonable, at some future time, for you to recall this moment when threats are made by that certain neighboring individual who shall remain nameless...







>[/quote]

I know NOTHING about "Stuff" and a lot of "SPACE"....NOTHING!!!![/quote]
Yanno -I _was_ referring to Wolfwood's neighbor...but, come to think of it, _YOUR_ neighbor is clearly implicated, as well


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> i must ask i understand the beer thing im CANADIAN but i don t get the










is a resident at the Wolfwood estate (some would say a mere walking stick/staff, but we Outbackers know better - right Eric?







)







was left at home when Judi and Kath went on their Africa safari in July. Not wanting







to feel left out, arrangements were made for







to have a grand adventure of her own while they were gone. Click here to see the adventure of







. Be forewarned, you'll need some time and if you're enjoying a beverage at the time you may end up snorting it all over your keyboard.








[/quote]
Clear. Concise. Simple. To the point. One can always rely on Outbackers (for one thing or another







) !!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

she was trying to decide which bottles best accented her natural beauty and did a little taste testing along the way.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...








[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...
[/quote]
Good thing Kathy didn't know , you COULD have been on the Egregg receiving end of those bagpipes!







Phew, close call.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> i must ask i understand the beer thing im CANADIAN but i don t get the










is a resident at the Wolfwood estate (some would say a mere walking stick/staff, but we Outbackers know better - right Eric?







)







was left at home when Judi and Kath went on their Africa safari in July. Not wanting







to feel left out, arrangements were made for







to have a grand adventure of her own while they were gone. Click here to see the adventure of







. Be forewarned, you'll need some time and if you're enjoying a beverage at the time you may end up snorting it all over your keyboard.








[/quote]

and know that from this day forward you will never view this forum in the same way again! Happy reading! If and when you finish reading the adventures, kidnappings, and tortures endured by Staff, let us know!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....
[/quote]

she was trying to decide which bottles best accented her natural beauty and *did a little taste testing along the way*.
[/quote]
...but only a little


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....[/quote]
How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...







[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...[/quote]
Good thing Kathy didn't know , you COULD have been on the Egregg receiving end of those bagpipes!







Phew, close call.[/quote]
Doxie - one might say that * I* was instrumental in bringing that particular set of blackwood INTO this world. Come to think of it, I brought the 1st set in, as well!!! The pipes and I have a long established friendship!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....[/quote]
How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...







[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...[/quote]
Good thing Kathy didn't know , you COULD have been on the Egregg receiving end of those bagpipes!







Phew, close call.[/quote]
Doxie - one might say that *I* was instrumental in bringing that particular set of blackwood INTO this world. Come to think of it, I brought the 1st set in, as well!!! The pipes and I have a long established friendship!








[/quote]








and you evidently know how to use them and the mention of them CAN make Eric tremble







except for those days when he is feeling brave and ornery and actually believes the pipes are nothing more that splinters of wood and useless. I love those days when he opens the door wide for being set straight by the Wolfie's!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Of course....it wasn't there in the first post. Nice addition!


Of course she was. Just hadn't made it to the front row yet....[/quote]
How could I have been soooo crazy and think she wasn't there the whole time. Sorry...







[/quote]
I have now spoken with her on your behalf and am pleased to say that you're been forgiven...[/quote]
Good thing Kathy didn't know , you COULD have been on the Egregg receiving end of those bagpipes!







Phew, close call.[/quote]
Doxie - one might say that *I* was instrumental in bringing that particular set of blackwood INTO this world. Come to think of it, I brought the 1st set in, as well!!! The pipes and I have a long established friendship!








[/quote]







and you evidently know how to use them and the mention of them CAN make Eric tremble







*except for those days* when he is feeling brave and ornery and actually believes the pipes are nothing more that splinters of wood and useless. I love those days when he opens the door wide for being set straight by the Wolfie's![/quote]

Oh - you're referring to his time away, right? When he's farrrrrrrrrrr from Wolfwood...either physically or lost on one of the tangled trails of his mind (I can only imagine what that trail system looks like...no doubt, it puts the AT to shame......)


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> i must ask i understand the beer thing im CANADIAN but i don t get the










is a resident at the Wolfwood estate (some would say a mere walking stick/staff, but we Outbackers know better - right Eric?







)







was left at home when Judi and Kath went on their Africa safari in July. Not wanting







to feel left out, arrangements were made for







to have a grand adventure of her own while they were gone. Click here to see the adventure of







. Be forewarned, you'll need some time and if you're enjoying a beverage at the time you may end up snorting it all over your keyboard.








[/quote]
Clear. Concise. Simple. To the point. One can always rely on Outbackers (for one thing or another







) !!!!
[/quote]

We Outbackers always help where we can.














Plus I couldn't resist an opportunity to revive a classic thread (that is definitely *NOT* concise, simple or to the point).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Yanno -I _was_ referring to Wolfwood's neighbor...but, come to think of it, _YOUR_ neighbor is clearly implicated, as well


Not sure _who_ you're talking about?


----------

